# Spouse visa cancellation



## magdalini (Jan 19, 2014)

I am on DMCC visa and my ex-employer will cancel. I am sponsoring my husband. Will his visa be automatically cancelled or do I need to produce his passport for cancellation too?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

magdalini said:


> I am on DMCC visa and my ex-employer will cancel. I am sponsoring my husband. Will his visa be automatically cancelled or do I need to produce his passport for cancellation too?


You would need his passport for cancellation.


----------



## magdalini (Jan 19, 2014)

rsinner said:


> You would need his passport for cancellation.


Thank you. Does it happen at the same time or his visa needs to be cancelled before mine?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

magdalini said:


> Thank you. Does it happen at the same time or his visa needs to be cancelled before mine?


His visa needs to be cancelled before yours can be. I am guessing this can be done pretty much on the same day/time if you are pressed for time.


----------



## magdalini (Jan 19, 2014)

rsinner said:


> His visa needs to be cancelled before yours can be. I am guessing this can be done pretty much on the same day/time if you are pressed for time.


Thank you, much appreciated


----------

